# Iodine-131 or RAI



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Iodine-131 therapy is quick, easy, moderately expensive, avoids surgery, and is without significant risk in adults and probably late teenagers. The larger doses required to give prompt and certain control generally induce hypothyroidism, and low doses are associated with a frequent requirement for retreatment or ancillary medical management over one to two years. 
Most therapists attempted to restore euthyroidism by use of 131I - In the United States, 131I therapy is the initial modality of therapy selected by members of the American Thyroid Association for management of uncomplicated Graves' disease in an adult woman. Two-thirds of these clinicians attempt to give 131-I in a dosage calculated to produce euthyroidism, and one-third plan for thyroid ablation. Failure of 131I to cure thyrotoxicosis ..........
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter11/11-frame.htm

My doctor says my Graves' disease should be treated with radioactive iodine 
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/Questions.asp?StatementID=4

Describes RAI for hyperthyroidism, side effects, precautions, and after the treatment.
Radioactive iodine (RAI) is often chosen for treatment of hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid) because of its simplicity: Another plus for RAI is its lack of side effects 
http://www.endocrinologist.com/Radioactive.html

Radioactive Iodine 
http://www.mythyroid.com/iodinehyper.html

Patient Guide to Iodine-131 Therapy 
http://www.mcg.edu/services/ehs/radsafe/Clinical/i131.htm

Is radioactive iodine expensive?
http://www.mythyroid.com/iodinehyper.html


----------

